# This thing is pretty cool for $20



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a video. (I hope) Found it at buycostumes in the new for '08 section. Might just nab it.

http://images.buycostumes.com/video/VideoPlayer.aspx?VFN=35439


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

That's pretty cool!! I have some halloween portraits and that would look cool among them. Have to check it out myself.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

actually...that IS pretty neat!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

not loading for me!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that is neat. I wonder how long it's loop is though, seems like that was several clips spliced together.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm predicting many versions of this prop by Hauntforum members. I'll have to put it on my list for next year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmm that would look cool in your haunt vic


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome....I can envision it in my seance room.....

May just force the man to order it for me....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't think I could make that for less than $20. 
I like it a lot.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm hearing some _*not*_ so good things about buycostumes today on the forum. I've never had problems with them, but things may have changed since then. Just order with caution...


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've ordered from them in the past and just ordered a flapping wings bat and a video from them today. Both items were in stock and I got an email tonight saying it had been shipped.

BTW what is the item shown in the video? Like someone else here posted, the video isn't loading. Maybe they are doing maintenance. I can't tell from reading this thread what the item is and I'm curious.


----------



## Houdini of Horror (Sep 16, 2008)

*wow*

wow u were right that is really kool might have to pick one up right on houdini master of horror


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the moving part but that sound would drive me crazy after a while if it is continuos

spookie it is called a possessed portrait...
http://www.buycostumes.com/Possessed-Portrait/35439/ProductDetail.aspx

I c they have the striking snake I bought at walgreens for 19.99
they want 24.99


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like that. May have to order it.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Lily. That is a nice effect.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Pretty cool. it would go nice with my haunted chandilier.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I agree with HB, I really like that! You could make a hallway with portraits hanging from the walls and have that one right in there! Cool!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

ooooh me likey!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I would take off the picture and replace with a Crusafix. Give it the whole Amityville Horror/Exorcist feel. 

Nice Find


----------

